# gurdia civil



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

just been stopped by the gv which was my fault but i did not know at the time i could not turn left out of this road and i should go down to the roundabout to come back i was given a fine of 100€ and no points i was told it could have been 500€ and 2 points is this correct


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

rangitoto said:


> just been stopped by the gv which was my fault but i did not know at the time i could not turn left out of this road and i should go down to the roundabout to come back i was given a fine of 100€ and no points i was told it could have been 500€ and 2 points is this correct


I thought it was €150 and 3 points


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I think the rule is that you should NEVER cross a solid white line in the middle of the road. 

If you can cross over to the other lane, then the lane will be dashed at that point.


Hard luck though, I see people doing it all the time.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

rangitoto said:


> just been stopped by the gv which was my fault but i did not know at the time i could not turn left out of this road and i should go down to the roundabout to come back i was given a fine of 100€ and no points i was told it could have been 500€ and 2 points is this correct


Oh they love that one in Almeria. At the Albox saturday car boot they catch loads every week.
Up here where I go at least 200 spaniards every week turn left across a double white to get in to the rastro & do the same again turning left on way out. Never seen a GC .


----------



## herman1996 (Oct 26, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I think the rule is that you should NEVER cross a solid white line in the middle of the road.
> 
> If you can cross over to the other lane, then the lane will be dashed at that point.


As simple as that although many drivers do cross a solid line.


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

i was given a fine of 100&#128; and no points i was told it could have been 500&#128; and 2 points is this correct

Does it matter?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It will be in here somewhere. 

Dirección General de Tráfico : Normas y legislación : La ley de tráfico

500 & 2 points sounds about right for xing a white line.


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

sarakas said:


> i was given a fine of 100€ and no points i was told it could have been 500€ and 2 points is this correct
> 
> Does it matter?


sarakas yes it does matter if you are paying la multa


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

But you didn't get charged this amount, so consider yourself lucky?!!


----------

